# Looking for a Colt Mustang Pocketlite



## patton567 (May 27, 2012)

I am looking for a black Colt Mustang Pocketlite. I cant seem to locate any retailers around me that can get them, and the ones that can ask way more than msrp.. anyone know of anyplace i can locate one? I live in northern indiana near Fort Wayne in case that matters..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Colt is not currently offering the Mustang in anything but stainless* which is why the blued ones are fetching a higher price, they are the 1980s/1990s vintage. In this case, you need to look at market price and shop around.


----------

